# overhauling MF 2675



## hcannon (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 2675 that is in need of an overhaul on the motor. I plan on doing new pistons and sleeves, rod and mains. It will take me a while to do it, it has to be finished before Spring. Who sell a good overhaul kit? I see adds on them but not sure if they are good. The rest of the tractor is good so would like to put good parts into it.


----------

